# Green Onion and Gouda ABT's



## walle (May 23, 2010)

Nothing real special about this post other than this is one of my favorite ABT combo's.
Did it a little different this time by smoking them in a pan instead of on the grate as they were headed to a going away party right after. Turned out good - peppers seemed to have a lot more crunch to them this time. 

15 Japs
2 packages cream cheese
1 package green onion dip mix
Smoked gouda
Rib rub
Smoked at 240 for one hour.

Process:



Batch in the pan


No finished picks, but wanted to share that the smoked gouda on top held together really nice. I love using cream cheese because it doesn't melt and mess all over the place.

Thanks for checking out my post - hope you give these a try.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 23, 2010)

I've heard of lots of ABT combinations but never one with gouda cheese. Nice work, looks like they were a tasty treat!


----------



## rio_grande (May 23, 2010)

Looks awsome. I love goulda in these and the fire balls. They are good


----------



## jlmacc (May 23, 2010)

those look tasty!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2010)

I'm also with theses good folks and I don't think that I have ever used or heard of anyone using gouda cheese. Now it might just taste good.... I'm glad to hear that you do and I like gouda on crackers so......


----------



## rgacat (May 23, 2010)

Those look good I'll have to give it a try I like gouda I haue a friend here that makes it.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 23, 2010)

They look Great WALLE...


----------



## walle (May 24, 2010)

Right on!  Thanks, SOS!

Give'r a whirl, Mballi - I find myself using more and more gouda.

Thanks, man!


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2010)

Those look great man - I have been hung up with Chorizo - cream cheese and cheddar for a while now - gonna do my grandaughters rehersal dinner and may add some of these to the list


----------



## richoso1 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing a tasty treat, I think Gouda is a cheese that is often overlooked. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bassman (May 24, 2010)

I haven't tried the gouda cheese for melting, but nothing can stop me now!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks great, Tracey.


----------



## rdknb (May 24, 2010)

That looks very good


----------



## cowgirl (May 24, 2010)

Great looking ABTs!


----------



## walle (May 24, 2010)

Quote:


cowgirl said:


> Great looking ABTs!


Thanks, Jeanie!

Stumbling around here and found you... so I guess you're my first post on the new site!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bassman - as we say at my house... "Gouda,  It's a GOOODA!"


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2010)

Those look great! I agree gouda cheese is great for melting.


----------

